# Honda HS520KAS Single Stage Snow Blower - Review



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

This review is based on my Honda HS520KAS (Electric Start) Single Stage Snow Blower. I don't know what the difference is between the HS520KAS or HS520AS.

So far I have only used it 2 times. Both times were about 4-5 inches of wet heavy snow. The snow blower started of course on the 1st pull or push of the electric start (Its a Honda). I purchased the Electric Start version because my local Honda dealer sold it to me for less than other big box stores were selling the pull start for! Several people have told me in the past to go to actual dealers to buy power equipment because the service you receive is better then the big box stores, I can attest to this. I usually stayed away from actual dealers, the prices of there equipment scared me away. 

The blower threw the 4-5" of wet snow pretty far, in fact when getting near the side of the driveway I needed to angle the chute downward so as not to blow into my neighbors driveway. Haven't used it in a blizzard yet, so don't know how it will it will perform with a great deal of snow. To angle the chute downward is pretty hard. You really need to push down or pull up to get the deflector to move (deflector bolts must be really tight), however probably needs to be this way so that it doesn't move by itself when the snow blower is in use. 

The engine is a 161cc engine. It is a GC160, which is either good or bad based on what can be found on forums and the internet. 

I was told by my local Honda dealer when purchasing that My Honda HS520KAS was built and assembled in America, including the engine. Most other snow blowers now have Chinese Engines on them. Honda Engines - Manufacturing locations 

Below is some good and bad about the machine (In my opinion). 


GOOD:


Starts right away.
Very Easy to start with either pull cord or Electric Start.
Engine seems powerful
Solid housing, machine seems to be sturdy.
Nice, having a Fuel Shutoff
Fuel drain, you can drain either the carburetor or the tank and the carburetor. If you have the fuel shut off and open the drain, then you drain the carb only. If you have the fuel turned on and open the drain you drain both the tank and carb.
Support attached to frame so you can tilt the snow blower back off the ground to perform maintenance on the machine.
Spark Plug access door on top of the machine. This makes getting to the spark plug very easy compared to most other machines. NO Need to remove housing.


BAD: A few things I noticed, that I think need changed to improve the machine;


Chute - Deflector chute has a design flaw. If you lift up on the handle were it points the deflector downward to spray snow downward, there is a small gap causing snow to blow out the back and front of the of the chute.
Chute - Inside the front of the chute near the bottom, there is a large metal plate, the plate is about 1 inch below the chute opening causing snow to build up.
Long Chute Handle. The handle is very long. If you turn the deflector to the side, the handle sticks out about 10"-12" past the side of the machine, making it difficult to clear the snow between cars or get close to your garage, etc. **** I Have since purchased the smaller optional handle that Honda makes, this new shorter handle doesn't stick out much past the edge of the machine ****
The machine seems vibrate pretty bad. (Had my local Honda dealer were I purchased it at look at it due to the vibration and they stated it was normal)
The snowblower Tracks to one side. What I mean is, when your blowing snow to the right, the snowblower will push hard to the left and vice versa. (There is a youtube video showing someone with the Honda HS520 clearing his driveway and his snowblower does the same thing, however its not my video so I cannot post it.)


----------

